# Antique billiard ball.



## Sir.Bottles (May 25, 2012)

3 ball with case. 2 3/8 inches diameter. Looks like elephant Ivory. Mark BRUNSWICK BALKE-COLLENDER & CO. More like a Carom ball though[] any comment.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 25, 2012)

Could you show us the special notice on the inside of the cover please??


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 26, 2012)

Working on it!! will post it ASAP!!


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

These two sets recently sold on Ebay for $460, your set looks like it might be in better condition...Congrats...Jim

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item1c27162486&item=120914846854&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=BVdLYITmoICcnsTq1UbiRMEkv3M%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item2570931000&item=160802476032&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=BVdLYITmoICcnsTq1UbiRMEkv3M%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

and this set brought $650...[]

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item4603d0af50&item=300711718736&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=BVdLYITmoICcnsTq1UbiRMEkv3M%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## timeinabottle (May 26, 2012)

Not sure on the ivory. If they are they are in awesome condition! My father threw out an entire 16 ball set of old ivory balls back in the 1980's because they had cracks in them! The time is proper for them to be ivory. I think you are proper on the "Carom" aspect of these bad boys. I wathed the world finals in Vegas last year and they used 2 whites and a red just as you have show. My (2) greatest loves (other than family and friends) are bottles and billiards and my mouth is drooling! Nice find. What are you going to do with them?[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 26, 2012)

I blew up the pic and it looks like it says "The Ivory balls in this package were carefully inspected to be in perfect condition....."
 Or something like that anyway.
 Maybe the are just called Ivory like the tickling the ivory on a piano, I don't know.[]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 26, 2012)

timeinabottle, 
 I assume your 16 balls set is 1 white (cue ball) & 15 colored ball with number, a bit smaller in diameter my guess is 2 1/4 inches. I believe your ball set is a pool ball, I never seen any ivory pool ball in a great shape due to the way people playing them, especially for the very 1st shot in the game "the breaking shot" no body perform a soft stroke during the breaking shot, usually they hit the cue ball as hard as they can! I think this is why your ball has a crack on it, I've seen an ivory cue ball split into 2 pieces!!
 My set is a carom ball, well carom is a pretty weird game though with pretty weird table (the table doesn't have any pocket).
 No body play carom with hard stroke! since they always try to maintain the 3 ball in cluster well unless you play 1 cushion or 3 cushion but the stroke still never that hard! It's never easy though! I do play carom but never play well, I'am more too snooker person. 
 But I do love play pool too, well it's sounds like you are a player too, what cue do you use? Balabushka, Blackboar, Southwest, Bludworth??
 As my ball set I just love to keep them not playing them.[]


----------



## timeinabottle (May 27, 2012)

Hello Sir,
 You're probably much better than I if you play with those high dollar cue's you mentioned! I just have a plain ole' McDermitt. That game is like golf though, more about the player and his ability than the value of his equipment! I have an earl 1900 wall cue rack but my table is modern although nice. It's a 25 or so year old King David from Golden West Billiards. WE have much in common!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 27, 2012)

McDermott Cue?? FOR REAL?? Boy we really have much in common, I do play with McDermott cue too & I love it, I play best with it I play better with my McDermott cue rather than my Bludworth original cue. You got that right even "the cue of god" cannot hit the ball by itself[]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 27, 2012)

Promise is promise[] There you go![]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 27, 2012)

[] AWESOME! []


----------



## ironmountain (May 28, 2012)

sweet. Thanks for showing those.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 28, 2012)

timeinabottle I bet you would like to see something like this.....[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][]


----------



## coreya (May 28, 2012)

Those are some nice cue's!!! oh and the bottle is pretty good to.[][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 29, 2012)

Nice balls... [8D]


----------



## timeinabottle (May 29, 2012)

How right you are! What do you have-10 points on that McDermott? Sweet cues. I like your bottle also, that's a nice seal....


----------



## glass man (May 29, 2012)

Wonder how much my balls are worth?They have a good deal of age on em...they have been really used alot though...but are still in pretty good condition!JAMIE


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 29, 2012)

Thanx timeinabottle[] how about a game or 2 sometimes[]


----------

